# Zenker Diverticulum



## linda s (Oct 20, 2008)

Can anyone offer assistance with a CPT code for endoscopic stapling of Zenker Diverticulum?
Thank you.
Linda


----------



## peglmrohen (Oct 21, 2008)

An unlisted procedure code is the only thing that fits.  I use 43499.


----------

